# Who should I see for diagnosis...internist vs gastro dr?



## dairyfreein2003 (Aug 29, 2003)

There is an internist in my town doing a study on IBS. Since I haven't started the screening tests for IBS, I was wondering if I should start with him instead of making an appointment with a gastro dr...?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hard to say. But you could at least call to find out what is going on and see if you are eligible for the study. Meanwhile, it would still prob be good to develop contact with a good gastro doc as well.


----------

